
China Blocks Wired.com With ‘Great Firewall’ - phsr
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/01/china-wired-censorship/
======
cwan
imdb was just blocked as well. I don't know of anyone who can figure out their
logic for how they determine why and what sites get blocked and when. It's a
fool's errand to try.
[http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/technolo...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/technology/news/e3i3a9920d504eb96547cc1febea85d451e)

That they blocked Wired though (irrespective of people's views of the
magazine), is doubly silly for what people can learn and speaks to the ever
present threat censorship plays in innovation/web development in China.

~~~
est
> I don't know of anyone who can figure out their logic for how they determine
> why and what sites get blocked and when.

It's totally blackboxed, pretty typical like the rest of China's fuzzy
politics.

Most of the ban were from random Internet user's anonymous report to
net.china.cn, or from Party leader's direct orders.

IMDb was blocked because a banned movie's poster, rumor says.

PS to all YC: If you have a website accidentally blocked by the GFW, call
12300 in Beijing. This phone number is kinda official but unofficial GFW
customer service.

